

Stop Distributed Version Control Diaspora - kev009
http://www.kev009.com/wp/2010/10/stop-distributed-version-control-diaspora/

======
alinhan
I think ESR started ForgePlucker to tackle this problem. It's a project for
saving "project state" from various project hosting sites. Here is the
announcement: <http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1369>

------
wccrawford
Stopping it now would be very stupid for the exact same reasons listed: The
cat is already out of the bag. If you don't allow collaboration now, you
-guarantee- that any forks won't end up like the mainline.

------
kev009
The idea is to keep the information open, free, and interchangeable as
information is what these sites add. We've had public VCS repos and web
interfaces for ages.

------
moe
And a pony.

I want a pony.

Edit: Give those guys a break. They're struggling just to get the fundamentals
right. This is not the time for scope creep.

~~~
kev009
I don't buy this excuse. Atlassian is anything but struggling. github and
gitorious have an impressive array of enterprise customers. The longer this
concept is postponed, the harder it will be to implement as similarities will
diverge.

~~~
moe
Ha!

Your headline made me think you're asking for VCS stuff to be added to the
diaspora project (the social network one).

It seems I misunderstood you.

Anyways and either way, this seems like a (proposed) solution looking for a
problem. I'm an avid user of various VCS systems and have never felt a need to
port my "followers" or such from one system to another. What exact problem are
you looking to solve?

